# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: طریقه نصب فریم ورک لوسین (Lucene)

## heliya62

من برای یکی از برنامه هام نیاز به استفاده از فریم ورک Lucene دارم. طریقه نصب و استفاده اش رو از این آدرس گرفتم و مراحل نصبش رو انجام دادم.
یک نمونه کد هم گذاشته که برای تست اون کد رو داخل پروژه خودم آوردم. اما وقتی که اجراش کردم error داره. خطی که error داره اینه:



خطای برنامه هم اینه:



لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------

